# nervous with noise interaction with children?



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok so this is where i would love some advice on my v.
We have had Percy 6 yrs in sep i always say he was my first born. I have 2 boys the eldest is 2.5, and has started with some very loud and angry tantrums.Percy has always been nervous of certain noises fireworks,strimmers,raspberries!! We never stroke this behaviour but do let him come sit by us.
since the tantrums he gets very nervous and has started to shake on his bed as soon as i have delt with my terror I try to get Percy to come and play with us,sometimes even his trusty tennis ball won't do it he looks at my son and looks nervous
and i think he worrys because he can't read my sons voice or his actions.
So the question is should i encourage interaction straight after or get him to come and join us when we are doing something like reading.
When we are out walking he is relaxed around my son and acts normal. I want my son to enjoy percy as he is lovley,and for Percy to join in like he use to b4 the children became to noisy.
As soon as the boys go to bed he hears me come down the stairs and i have my Percy pops back.
sorry its so long i have been thinking how to make it shorter but can't. Any help would be great. :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know if it would help but it could be worth a try.
Thunder Jackets are used for dog that get scared of loud noises.
Its normally used for thunder storms or fireworks.
If its the noise, and not the tantrums movements that are scaring the dog then it would be worth giving it a try.


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for that TexasRed i am going to source one of those and fingers crossed will do the job or at least help.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby can be a bit skittish with loud household appliance noises and was thinking of a thunderjacket. Strangely enough she's fine with a dummy launcher though. Strange dogs aren't they?


----------

